# Old Thread Warning



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Saw this at another site:










Can we get something like that here?

vB link: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=96850


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm. I like the idea, but not sure it's a big enough problem at these forums to require another mod be loaded.


----------

